# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you   

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
Jillypops
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
littlelizzy
jend
KW33 
Onlyone

Much love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx



Littlelizzy ~ ah sorry AF arrived hun  Hope you don't have to wait too long for appt,

Emma ~ good news about your doggy.....mine had the same a few years ago and it was such a relief to find out it was benign. Happy Anniversary 

Janie ~ good luck for Tues 

Sailaice ~ your birthday sounds fun.....cool presents You're obviously a shoe person 

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Sailace- My DH would marry you for your cooking!

LizzyB- Hi how are you?

Littlelizzy- Glad your appt has come through and it is sooner than you thought.

Caddy- Good luck with tha lap today.

Kate- Glad you have annual leave, you work to hard!!

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can teach you how to make beef wellington! it's easy! My DH will probably leave me because of my cooking! No wonder I've piled the weight on     I am sticking to slimming world now tho!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

How are we all today?  I'm glad all of that awful rain has gone, its lovely and sunny here today  .

Yay, only one more day of work then 3 days off    What has everyone got planned for the weekend?

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Pottering about the house janie, how about you?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm a bit lost as we are on a new thread! 

I hope you had a good birthday Sailaice. Also sorry I didn't answer you garding question! What did you want to know again?

I'm glad its sunny with you Janie - it's chucking it down here!

We have a really busy weekend ahead. Wedding on Saturday, where we are pitching a tent (!!). Two parties to get to on Sunday. Then Monday we have some friends over and we are going to our local agricultural show to see all the nice animals. we want to find a good duck breeder as we are thinking about digging a pond in our paddock and getting some little duckies.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Having reflexology on Saturday morning, then going to the football.  Sunday we are going to York to our friends baby's christening, then on Monday going for lunch in York and then driving home.  Busy weekend.  Not sure how I'll feel at the Christening, I always find stuff like that hard.  We are the only couple now in our circle of friends who haven't had a baby and we have been married the longest - most of our friends don't know about our problems and treatment, and there is always someone who makes some sort of comment like "whats taking you two so long to have kids - isn't it about time you had children" Grrrrrrr - I never know how to react or what to say to stuff like this, and I'm feeling pretty emotional at the moment!!

Are you off work next week?  Are you planning on doing your painting and DIY? Cant remember if its next week or the weekend after.

Kate - just noticed that Reading got beat last night, we did too    Me thinks its going to be a very long and disappointing season (nothing new there for us)  

Liz - Sounds like you will be having a fun and busy weekend.  How nice to have little duckies, how would you stop them from flying away??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Duckies! How lovely, isn't it a bit out of season for ducklings though :-

I have swopped next week for the week after and yes that will be the DIY/painting week  I can't wait to get all sorted.[br]: 24/08/06, 11:00Where is everyone?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - I don't know, I was just wondering the same thing.  

I think its just me and you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw noone I'd rather be left with Janie     everyone has forgotton about us!I'm being a very good girl, left car at mums and am going to walk there to get it after work!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Girl!!  How far is the walk?  Hope your blisters are better now if you have got to walk.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They are yes but no doubt will get worse as i have flip flops on     mums is about a 5 min car journey so don't know how long walking..


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies im dashing off in a min to get my brother from town and go get his birthday present - a Reading FC shirt and yes they lost last nite!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Littlelizzy - great about the appointment!

Caddy - hope its gone well for u and catch up soon!

I will post later i promise xxxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Caddy! Hope the lap went well! Make sure you are getting plenty of TLC and aren't overdoing it!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace-I could definately do with some cookery lessons. My DH is great cook but I am hopeless! Enjoy your walk. I have just been for a 45 min walk with the dog in the forest, it is lovely and sunny here today.

Kate- Sorry Reading lost. Hope your bro has a good birthday.

Caddy- Hope you are taking it easy after the lap. How are you feeling?

Janie- We are going to a Christening on the 3rd Sept, I've got mixed feelings about it. Just wish it was me!! Hope it's not too stressful for you.

Liz- Gosh you are busy this weekend. Hope you find a duck breeder at the show.

My brother and his girlfriend are coming down for the weekend with their mad boxer. DH is off Sat and Sun but has got to work the BH. If the weathers nice we will go to the beach, if not we'll probably go shopping in Bournemouth. On Monday it is our local 'Rustic Fair', which is usually fun.

Hi to everyone else
Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya emma - my brother will be 14 yrs old tomorrow!! Oh they grow up way too fast!!

I love going for a walk with my dog as well - the woods behind our house are lovely - there is always never anyone in there and i can wander through and enjoy the peace and quiet!

Hope u have a good weekend - im working the weekend and the bank holiday!

Kate xxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, sorry I've not been around, as soon as I got up, I had to go to weightwatchers, and then on to work!!

I should have a little bit more time when I wake up tomorrow.  Can all of you not stick around each night into the early hours of the morning so that I can chat to you?  I can't see a problem?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em I can't see a problem either!     I am up at 6:30am tomorrow for cat show though  

Emma just buy a really simple cookery book until you get some practice   I really want to eat beef wellington with red wine gravy but I'm on a diet.  

Fancy working the weekend and the bank holiday   I'm off Kate well tomorrow won't be like a day off but still...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls - how are we all today?  Woo hoo, its almost the weekend


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know   then next week is a 4 day week for me   then a week off!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lucky girl - hope you enjoy the time off work


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya ladies 

Im just in the midst of typing out my essay that i need to get in the post by about 4pm!!!

So catch up with u later

Kate xxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Its lovely and sunny - hurrah! DH has taken a day off to we are doing lots of stuff in the garden. We are pitching a tent a a wedding we are going to tomorrow (long story!) so I am going to do a test run & pitch our new tent in the garden. Fun fun, I feel like a little kid again!

I hope your cat show goes well tomorrow Sailaice. 

 everyone else. Hope you all have great weekends!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo that sounds lovely pitching a tent in the sunshine! I would be tempted to grab my sleeping bag once it was up and dive in for a sleep! I'm shattered   I can just imagine toasting some marshmallows around the fire, telling ghost stories etc

Janie what are you up to?   

Good Luck with the essay Kate.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am going to that christenting in York which I am not really looking forward to  

Liz, have a good weekend - hope the sun shines for you.

Kate, good luck with your essay, hope you get it all finished in time

Sailaice - good luck at the cat show


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

oh i'm so excited to finish work!!! don't know why as I won't get a break till sunday it will be none stop!!! 

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay i have done my essay!! Just off to post it now!!!

Are u a little excited then sailaice?!!! lol

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

chimchimmanychimchimmanychimchimcharoo!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay, well done Kate.

Just noticed your new stars, whats a chat host??  Does that mean your in charge of the chat room?  I've never been in chat but might have to pop in so i can natter to you!!!  

Sailaice - you do sound excited


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol at sailaice!!!!

Janie - yes ive been asked to be a chat room moderator but debs needs to show me the ropes first!!! hee hee im so excited!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well Done on your new Mod status    xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls! I am still alive.

Just a quickie as it is not very comfy sat here.

Lap ok. More endo cleared yesterday. Right tube clear. Poss Clomid (again!!!!), but having prog test this month. Sore tum, pains in ribs and chest from the gas. Will be taking full advantage of my little DH slave this weekend. 

Hope you all have fab weekends. Commiserations on the Reading defeat, but congrats on the getting your own chat show, Kate!  Does that mean you can tell us all to shut up now?

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy, am pleased you are ok after your lap. Get plenty of rest, I found that peppermint tea really helped to shift all the gas that they fill you up with.  Look after yourself and hopefully you will be fighting fit again in a few days.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope your'e all ok.  I'm off to work again now, my last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll try and do some personals later on if we are quiet, but good luck for tomorrow Sailaice!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou janie xxx

Hi caddy glad it went as well as can be - give me a PM when u feel up to it and we can get a catch up. Thanks as well - lol yes i think it does mean i can tell u to be quiet or behave!!! If u are being naughty in the chat!! U should come in on a tuesday evening on the quiz - its good fun and im the score keeper!!

Hope the shift goes ok emilycaitlin 

Kate xxxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've just woken up, we had a nightmare shift last night, really short staffed, no beds, but at least I don't have to go back tonight!!     

I'll be leaving soon to go up to the lakes, but I'll log on as soon as I get back on Monday night!!

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend girls!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Have a good weekend emilycaitlin 

I hate that on shift when its short staffed and no beds!! Always the way!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been around to chat but have had a terrible start to the BH weekend. To cut a long story short DH got back from Portland late thurs night. He decided to stay on the camp and went for a few beers with the lads. On the way to taxi rank he was jumped by two guys, hit over the back of the head and then kicked in the head about 30 times . I went straight to A&E at 5am yesterday morning and he was discharged later in the day. His face is swollen to about double the size, right eye completely closed up, left ear swollen. He looks a right mess. He is asleep at the moment.

The police arrested the two b******s who did it. They are known to the police so they are encouraging DH to press charges, which i think he should. They have got it all on CCTV and the police are surprised how well he is recovering, they said the number of times he was kicked could have killed him 

I still feel a bit shaken and sick when i think about it. The police photographer is supposed to be coming round later to take some pictures of his injuries.

On a happier note my Bro and his Dg are here with their dog.

Kate- Hope your brother had a good birthday yesterday. It was my Mum's birthday too, bless her she spent the whole day worrying about my DH. 

Emilycaitlin- Enjoy the Lakes

Janie- Hope christening is not too upsetting.

Caddy- Glad you are recovering OK from lap.

Sailace- You are right about the cooking. I do need to practice. You have inspired me to try to make Queen of Puddings for tea. Have made meringue once before so hopefully it will turn out OK. Hope the cat show goes well.

Everyone else- Have a good weekend.

Love Emma.b x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma, thats awful! What a nightmare for you and DH  Really pleased that they've caught the b******s. Hope DH recovers well and soon.......hugs to you both 

Will catch up later, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma - how awful!!!  You must both be so shaken up.  I really hope the police manage to get them taken down for a long time.  Loads and loads of hugs and best wishes for you, will see how you are on Monday when I'm home.

Take care, emilycaitlin


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh emma u poor thing and your poor hubby - what can i say? I hope he is resting and that he does press charges - my hubby will agree with me too being a policeman. Why do ppl do this? What is the point? Sorry it makes me so angry.

Apart from that i hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your kindness and concern. I am going to go now and pamper him.
Love Emma.b x x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG I just logged on - Emma am so sorry to hear whats happened to your DH, you both must be in a right state.  That is so terrible, I hope he is recovering and you are ok    I hope the police manage to get these guys and they get exactly what they deserve.  Am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies i hope u are all ok today?

I have been working and now going to do some studying - no rest for the wicked!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Oh Emma, so sorry to hear what happened to DH.   for you both. 

I will be back on later to catch up properly.

Liz
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone 

He is alot better now, still bruised but not as swollen. The forensic photographer came round yesterday and took some photo's of the injuries. He has gone back to work today. They are on ship for the week diving off Plymouth. His boss has assured me he won't let him dive. I know what DH is like, he'll say he's OK even if he's not. He'll be back Friday night.

No chance of me being pregnant this month as no BMS this weekend  . Next weekend will be too late. Feel a bit disappointed that we have wasted a month of the clomid, but main thing is that DH is OK.

Been helping with our 'Breastfriends' stall at the Rustic Fayre this afternoon. Raised quite a bit on the tombola and selling baby clothes. The gazebo took off in the wind so our baby change and breastfeeding area was no more, but at least no-one was hurt.

Hope you are all having a good weekend. 

Love Emma.b x x x

Where is everyone??


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Em

I hope your Dh takes it is easy this week and whoever did this get what they deserve.

Back to work tomorrow after the bank hol   

Hi to everyone else!!!!!

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Have just got back from the lakes.  Glad dh is a bit better emma  

I took an opk with me and got a positive, so did have   but don't know if it was enough.  my stupid brain's already getting carried away though!!!!!

Hope you've all had a good weekend, I'm working again tomorrow and Wednesday (days this week), so will probably log on tomorrow night and try and catch up!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Emma, am glad you DH is a bit better  

Emily, hope you had a good time in the Lakes.  Bet your glad your on days instead of nights this week.  Fingers crossed for you this month   

Kathryn - how are you?

Liz - hope you had a good time at the wedding, did the sun shine and did it stay dry?  I was in York and it was very wet overnight and I was thinking about you in your tent - hope you didn't get wet.

Kate - sounds like you have had a busy weekend all work and study    Hope all is ok with you.

Caddy - hope you are feeling better now after your op.

Hello to Lizzy, Sailaice and everyone else.  Sailaice how has the DIY gone - are you exhausted?

I have got my first follicle tracking scan tomorrow, I feel like there has been some action in the ovary department as have had a lot of cramping the past couple of days, so hopefully I have started to grow some lovely follicles - fingers crossed hey.  DH has to give another sample tomorrow, I think hes a bit stressed about it, but the good news is that we wont have to wait ages for the result like last time - we will get it tomorrow afternoon.  I'm hoping its a bit better than the last one, I have been feeding him brazil nuts and a totally organic diet along with loads of supplements and 2 litres of water a day, so we'll see of its made any difference.

Anyway, am waffling now so will catch up with you all tomorrow

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Boy you girls have done some chatting!!! 

Emma I am so sorry about your DH how is he now? Some people need locking up and the key throwing away!!  I read your post with utter shock and can't even imagine what you must be going through!

 Janie with the follicle tracking!! I hope DH's sample is good too!

Em did you have another nice time at the lakes? Lucky sod I wish I had of been packed in your suitcase!! 

Magpie how did your weekend go?

Kate how is the studying coming along? I have been so tempted to jack my job in and go for a care assistant job at our local hospital, I thought it might motivate me to do the midwifery too! It's such a pay drop though and I should really wait for DH to get promoted!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry haven't got time for PM's will post when back from work, can't access the internet in my workplace  

Janie - I am OK thanks.  I always find this week really hard as I begin to analyse all my usual AF symptoms, my cycle is so regular that I never seem to have any hope each month.  On a positive note I has booked an appt with my cons for Wed 6th Sept to review the results of my lap & dye and CARU have called me and asked if I can go for my initial consultation on the same day but in the morning. This will be good as I can just take the whole day off work and do both, DH will come with me.  My work are really good and said no need to book as a days holiday as I have 2 hospital appts.  How are you at the moment??

Remember lots of    today for me to read 2nite.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Katyloulou!   for results of lap and dye.

[br]: 29/08/06, 09:02where is everybody?/


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

hi girls - haven't been by for ages cos work is so busy (I'm doing the job of 2 people at the moment!) - 

emma - so sorry to hear about what happened to your dh - it never fails to amaze me that there are people like that out there that have absolutely no concern for life.  I hope they lock em up and throw away the key hun.  Glad to hear that he is making a good recovery though xx

sailace - how are things going hun?

everyone else hope you all had a good bank hol?  I spent sunday shadowing zoo keepers at a zoo down here which was fab - got to go in with nearly all the animals and cuddle most of them!!!  I even had a coati (kind of racoon like) in my arms like a baby and she fell asleep in my arms as I was rocking her!!!!  I so wanted to put her up my jumper and take her home!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Pocketmonkey!! 

I am glad you had a lovely day I wish I worked in a zoo actually!

I am feeling a bit desperate this month and I'm stressed out too I need to chill I have massive migraines


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies hope u had a good weekend and bank holiday?

*emma.b* - glad your DH is ok now but tell him to take it easy. Glad u had a busy weekend though but shame that there was no BMS.

*Kathryn* - hope u r keeping well and dont work too hard!

*emilycaitlin* - well done on the BMS!! lol Glad u had a good weekend and again dont work too hard!!

*janie* - hope the scan went ok today? I am ok - i done some more studying over the weekend - im getting there slowly...

*sailaice* - the studying is going slowly but i will get there. I think u should definitly go for a care assistant job - thats what i done to get on this course and if u do go for midwifery they will love that fact that u have had some hospital experience. But like u say the pay is rubbish which it is!!

*pocketmonkey* - hello  Sounds like u have been working hard?

Well as for me - i had to give my hire car back today coz the 2 weeks are up and my car still isnt repaired! So i am without a car!! Also the bloke who hit my car - his court case has been adjourned to another day coz he is denying that he even hit my car - BUT i saw u drive into my car and drive off!!! So hopefully he will be found guilty!!! Its just another headache to deal with!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Think I have missed you all now  

Just got back from the scan - it went well and the dildocam wasn't too bad, think I am getting used to it now.  I have three follicles, one on the left measuring 12mm and two on the right measuring 11mm and 8mm.  I have to go back on Friday for another scan to see how they are doing.  The cons said they need to be between 18mm and 20mm.  DH's SA results were good too, the morphology is better than last time although the motility has gone down a bit, but the doctor said it was still within the normal range.  So everything is looking good, just need to get plenty of BMS now  

Sounds as though you all had a good weekend  

Jane xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I am back (but not sure it is with a vengeance!!!!)

Emma - how awful re your DH. There are some really evil people out there. I hope his bruising etc goes soon.

Janie - good news re your follies. Let's hope they keep on growing.   

Pocketmonkey - that sounds so lovely going round the zoo with the keeper. I am so jealous.

Kate - make sure you keep all your recepits for transport etc and try and claim them off the pig after his court case. Give them to the CPS at court and ask them to claim ALL your losses. Hope you are not having to travel on rollerskates at the mo. 

Hope you have a relaxing evening, Sailace. Put on your pjs and a nice CD and pour yourself a big glass of wine. Always does the trick. 

Good luck to Kathryn and Emily this month.  Hi to Liz and littlelizzy.

Love Caddy x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

HI girls finally got chance to catch up.

*Janie* - so pleased for you that the scan went well. Good luck for Friday and plenty of 

*Caddy* - How are u at the moment?

*Kate* - can't believe you are without a car, are you able to walk to work? Hope that bloke get what he deserves.

*Sailaice * - Are your migranes any better? Am I right in thinking you have some time off work soon. It would do you good to chill and relax you deserve it.

*Pocketmonkey* - the coati sounds soooo gorgeous.

*Emilycaitlin* - great news that you had positive result on the opk, I really hope this is your month, fingers crossed.  

*Emma* - hope you are ok 

HI to *Liz, Lizzy * and *littlelizzy.*

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

I feel fed up tonight. One of my friends in work has just had a baby and I am visiting her next week, I ordered a lovely outfit for the baby from Next catalogue, it has just arrived, it is so sweet and I just wish it would be my turn soon. AF symptons same as usual this month. I know we still have options available but I just wish we hadn't had to come this far. Being unexplained is so frustrating I can't believe there is nothing wrong with either of us, it's been so long. Sorry to moan but just feel sad tonight, DH gone training so house is quiet 

Feel better that I can talk to you guys who understand.

Speak to you all soon

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok.

Emma- hope you DH is feeling a little better.

Janie- Hope you are managing to get loads of bms in  Glad you scan was ok and DH results were good, good luck for Friday.

Katyloulou- Its really difficult when friends have babies, well to be honest I get really cheesed off these days just seeing a pregnant women, god this TTC business drives you made. We are here to support you   

Caddy- how are you doing, you sound like you have been busy.

Kate- sorry you are having a pain in the   with your accident, hope the car is repaired soon. Hope everything at home is ok.

Sail- How's your head? Hope its a bit better, did you have a nice weekend decorating?

Pocketmonkey- you sounds like you had a great weekend, I would love to do the zoo thing.

Liz & Emilycaitlin- hope you two are well.

I'm on my last day smoking now, give up day is tomorrow, wish me luck. I already have been stroppy with DH, poor thing!

Love Liz X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, 

Really sorry I've no time for any personals tonight, I've just got in from work (after starting at 0800hrs!!!)  I'm back again tomorrow for another 12hrs, but am off Thursday and friday, so should get a chance to have a proper catch up then,

BIG hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Partners in Crime  

Em you are working so hard!!   hope you are ok and the   worked for you this month!

Good Luck with stopping smoking LilLizzy! Invest in lots of gum! I wasn't decorating this weekend it's next week but I got some really cheap bark this w/end for £2 a sack from makro! Excellent value  

Katy I know how you feel!   I at a naming ceremony on the 17th and am the "godmother" <---can't remember the exact title for a naming ceremony! v.stressfull, I just know I'll be blubbing for all the wrong reasons and will face the inevitable "you'll be next" "when are you two going to start?"

Caddy I so didn't end up having a relaxing evening! DH kicked a ball and knocked over a yankee candle so i was soaking hot wax off my walls grrrr

Janie have lots of   this could be your month!!


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi - I hope you guys don't mind me gatecrashing. I've been reading your thread for a while and I just think its great that you all support each other so well.

I'm the first out of my friends to get married, and I'm not really close enough to my mum and sisters to tell them everything, so I feel like I'm going through this stuff on my own. DH is obviously wonderful, but, as I'm sure a lot of people on here would agree, they seem to have a more relaxed 'it will happen in its own time' kind of attitude.

We've been ttc for 15 months and have recently seen the doc and seeing a consultant next week as initial tests showed I'm not ovulating (at least not regularly), so may be a clomid route for us....

I'm currently on day 35 of what could be anything up to a 43 day cycle, so its a case of wait and see. 

Again, I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing but I just wanted you guys to know what a support you are without knowing it!!

Lizzie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lizzie don't think of it as gatecrashing! Join us   We are a loopy bunch but I for one am pleased to have you here.

I'm also on Clomid hun, apart from making you   it's ok!


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you!  

I guess its all a bit overwhelming at first. Noone thinks they are going to have any trouble (especially when it seems everyone else is falling pg just by looking at their DH!) One of the girls in my office is pg and all she ever does is moan - Id be happy to swap places!!  

Fingers crossed everyone is ok and has a   month!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just noticed your the same age as me  

I never thought I would either   it's so crappy month after month. I try and keep myself upbeat by thinking about what I'm going to do differently next cycle but I always have a sob when the   arrives!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Lizzie29 - welcome to the thread.  Sailaice is right, we are a bit loopy, but we mean well!   Good luck for your appointment next week, hopefully you will get some answers.  I'm on Clomid too and like you wasn't ovulating before, but it seems to be working for me so far.  

Sailaice - Sorry to hear about your migraines, I suffer with them too so I know how awful it is.  Have you found that they have got worse since starting Clomid?  This is one of the s/e which I have had.  Hope you are feeling better.  What a nightmare with the candle, how on earth did you manage to get all of the wax off?

Kathryn - Good luck for you appointment on the 6th - I really hope its good news for you.  its worked out well that you can see CARU on the same day - have they told you what will happen at this appointment?  I hope you get some answers and some good news.

Kate - what a pain with your car.  Do you have far to go to work?  I hope it all gets sorted out for you soon.

Caddy - I'm glad your back and feeling better

Littlelizzy - buckets of luck for stopping smoking, I really hope you are successful

Emily - it sounds like you are working too hard, hope you are OK and not too exhausted

Sailice & Kathryn - I know how you feel about friends being pg and christenings and naming ceremonies - I was at a christening on sunday and got the usual comments, we haven't told many people, so my answer to everyone who asked when is it our turn was we are still having fun practising!  I hate it when people ask but I suppose its inevitable that they will.

Hello to Liz and LizzyB - how are you both?  Hope all ok with you two.

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone - there are so many of us now, which is nice but its hard keeping up with all the posts!!

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG girls have you clapped your eyes on this!  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5296200.stm[br]: 30/08/06, 10:55I got the wax off by soaking it in boiling water and sliding it off. I did it soon after the spillage so it was quite easy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I read this in the paper this morning.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's awful I'm quite mad over it grrrr some of the comments aren't nice either!

Anyhoo how's this cycle going so far Janie? Are you doing anything different?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes the comments are pretty outrageous!

Day 9 for me today, the bloatedness and dull aches in the ovary region have started already.  Last cycle I think I ovulated on day 14, so I have told DH to conserve his energy has we have a busy few days ahead of us  .  Not doing anything different this cycle, although I have bought a hypnosis CD which I am listening to as much as possible.  No idea if it will help as I usually fall asleep within 5 minutes of hearing the woman's soothing voice - its very relaxing!

How about you honey - what cycle day are you on?  How are you feeling?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

CD 22 feeling premenstrual really angry and ratty     are you trying preseed this month? I don't feel relaxed at all and I'm really hormonal gazing at baby websites 24/7


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice....... . 

Not tried pre-seed.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm dying to test   I have 5 early hcg tests at home and am dying to use one! I'm GOING CRAZY


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, I typed this once but it has dissapeared!!

Don't test yet honey, I know how tempting it is but its way too early on cd22.  I am sending the   round to you!

I thought the early tests only worked 4 days before AF is due anyway?

Am sending you lots of    

Try your best to stay away from the pee sticks


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't even know how early the work lol i was just going to give it a whirl, not going to now though! Promise Janie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Girl.  Also, I read somewhere on here (I think one of Minxy's posts) that the early tests are only 69% accurate. xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH is bringing me a starbucks!! woohoo a banana and caramel frappuccino!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mmmm, yummy


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

You have all been chatting loads & I can't keep up!

Sailaice, thinking of you hun. That time of the month is a nightmare, it's all 'what if's...' Please hold on for a few more days before testing sweetie. 

Jane, you are a couple of days behind me. I am on day 12 at the mo, and am doing lots of stuff this month to improve my CM & to make it thinner (sorry TMI). Gee - the things we talk about! So sounds like we will both be 'busy' for a few days 

 and welcome to Lizzie29. Another Liz! How many now - I think its 4 of us!

Emma how is your DH?

Hi Caddy, Kathryn, Kate, Littlelizzy, LizzyB, Emily, Pocketmonkey & anyone else I have missed.

We had a very busy weekend. The wedding was great & we didn't get wet in out tent!

Liz
x

[br]: 30/08/06, 16:39I meant to send you some    too Sailaice! Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

*Sailaice* - I know how you feel I have been feeling really irritable today and pre-menstrual, bang on cue as usual. Step away from the tests!!!!   

*Caddy* - How are you feeling? I think my initial appt at Caru will just be a chat. They don't even want my existing file with test results so far, so they can't be doing much. I just want to go to get my name on the NHS list and find out if we are entitled to any other free treatment before we pay to go privately. I am going to ring my cons secretary and ask her to photocopy bits from file and will take the results along with me anyway. You handled the comments at the Christening really well by saying 'having fun practising', good idea, thanks.

*Liz* - Fingers crossed for this month

*Lizzie29* - Welcome, we are all here to support each other, look forward to getting to know you better.

Hi to *Kate, Pocketmonket, Littlelizzy, Caddy, Emily & Littlelizzy, Emma B*. V sorry if I missed anyone.

Take Care, Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace - I am going to have to come round and give you a slap round the chops!  Testing on day 22?!!!!  It is very tempting, I know, but just hang in there!!!!!!!! 

Good luck with your appointment, Kathryn! 

Big HI!!!!! to Lizzie! Nice to see you joining the nut house! 

No news really from me. Booked my progesterone test for this month (and not with my idiot GPs who took blood then did not even test for prog!!!! As much as I love having an arm full of blood taken, it is a bit much!)

How is the skateboard going, Kate? 

Hope everyone ok today.

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, am still at work, just nipping on quickly to say hello!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening chatterboxes lol

*Janie* - Hope the scan goes well for friday. And good news about DH  I am about 11 miles from the hospital and coz its in a different county the buses and trains are a pain! Never mind!

*Caddy* - lol about the rollerskates! I didnt think to try those! I didnt even think about the whole reciept thing i will do that! Im glad u are feeling a bit better and i will answer your PM soon 

*Kathryn* - I cant walk to work as im 11 miles away!! Keep your chin up hun it will be u one day 

*Littlelizzy* - Good luck with giving up smoking - u can do it!!   

*Emilycaitlin* - dont work too hard and catch up with u soon.

*Sailaice* - hello hunny - dont test yet!!

*Lizzie29* - welcome  We dont mind u gatecrashing! Good luck when u see the consultant.

*Magpie* - hello hope u are ok?

Not much with me im afraid!! Yes boring i know....

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!!

Feeling slightly better today except I am slightly unrecognisable dressed like a bag woman and very pale and drawn   it's my new ttc look

Caddy you make me laugh, a slap round the chops eh? I need it     when are you getting your bloods done? I never really mind getting mine done.  

Magpie what exactly are you doing to thin out cm?? give us some tips!

Kathryn I hate feeling premenstrual! How are you hunni?

Em are you still really busy working? When are your days off?

Kate you must of been up to something have you looked into free treatment on NHS anymore?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Sailaice

Glad you feel a bit better today.

I am ok, I just hate this week leading up to AF.  After I got all clear on Lap & Dye I had more hope so I think thats why I will feel worse this month if it doesn't work.  All my usual AF symptons are here apart from the sore (.)(.) I normally get.  I am just trying to focus on my appt next week, I'm sure I will feel better soon and stop being so moany.

Hope you have a good day in work.  I'm going to be late better go

Hi to everyone else, will catch up tonight.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hunni! A lot of people fall pregnant after a lap and dye! it clears your tubes out! I hate premenstrual clomid seems to embellish mine a thousand times too! Have a good day at work!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Am off for three days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1









Sailaice -







Is this the kind of look you are going for? Nice!







Don't be tempted to test hun!!!

Kate - How's the essay going?









Kathryn -







hope you feel better soon

Littlelizzy -







Good Luck!

Janie -







How are you?

Caddy -







When is your progesterone test?

Liz -







Glad the wedding and the camping went ok

Lizzie29 -









LizzyB -







How are you?

Hi to anyone I've missed. I'm due for testing a week on Sunday, am dreading going back on the clomid next month, as I feel so good this month without it, and am going back on double the dose!!!!!









[br]: 31/08/06, 09:52Emma!! -







How's your dh?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That was a smiley post!     

I can't believe your not excited to be going back on clomid lmao the mood swings, paranoia, depression, selfloathing, addiction to pee sticks are so worthwhile!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sailaice -









P.S. Can't you tell I've actually got time on my hands today!!!!!!!?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I bet it feels good you workaholic! I'm craving food...any food, I'm so hungry. I deliberately didn't being any money to work coz i know I'll binge. I have had sugarfree jelly for brekkie! How fullfilling!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Emily - I LOVE your smilies. Particularly the one so eloquently demonstrating Sailace's new look.  Glad you have got some time off.

Got prog test on the 14th, which I hope is the right day for me, but my cycle is 30-34 days (apart from the 182 day cycle I had before my lap ). And sometimes your cycle can be a bit different immediately after a lap. Am hoping as I did not have tons done then it should be about right. Don't know if I am looking forward to going mental on Clomid. When I took it in 2002 I do not remember any side effects, but then it was years ago so who knows. We shall see!

Love Caddy x

Ps. Sailace - you only need to start worrying when you find yourself looking in bins and shouting at everyone to s*d off!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Morning my lovely fertility buddies.

How are we all today??

Emily - am glad you have some time off work at last. Your post was very smiley. How are you doing? Good luck for testing   . Cant believe your not looking forward to going back on the  pills! Fingers crossed that you don't need to and this is your month.

Sailaice - glad you are feeling better today sweetie. The bag lady thing must be catching as I felt pretty much like that for days!! 

Kathryn -   , when are you due for testing? Fingers crossed for you.

Emma - how are you? Hope DH is much better now. Have the police sorted out the thugs who did it?

Liz - yes we are only 2 days apart this months, we are almost cycle buddies. We are going to be busy of the next few days, my DH feels more pressure this month, probably because of the follie tracking and we know that we only have Sept and Oct before we move onto different treatment. Have you got any tips on improving cm? The only thing I am doing is drinking at least 2 litres of water a day.

Kate - thanks for the good wishes for the scan and DH's . Sounds like your are having a bit of a nightmare with no car and naff public transport, hope this doesn't go on for too long and that all gets sorted out for you soon.

Caddy - when are you having your blood test? Good luck and I hope you get a good result  You musy have posted while I was typing this as I see you prog test is 14th. When are you starting clomid again?

Littlelizzy - good luck with the stopping smoking. How are you doing? Is your jaw aching from chewing loads of gum? Hope you are coping ok.

LizzyB and Lizzie29, hope you are both well.

I'm ok today, still feeling very bloated, need to get some peppermint cordial down me pronto (thanks for the tip emily). I increased my metformin dose yesterday and so for so good.

Jane xx

[br]: 31/08/06, 11:08Oh just noticed I have some new bubbles, don't know which one of you lovely ladies sent them, but thank you whoever you are. Am sending some back to all of you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice - Sugar free jelly for breakfast?  No wonder you are hungry!!!

Janie - I've heard that robitussin cough syrup thins out your cm.  Any with an ingredient called something like Guiansefine (you'll know it when you see it!!)

Caddy - Good luck with the test.  I've always had to do mine on day 21 before.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cough syrup??  Never heard of that one before, but may give it a go.  Do you know if you are supposed to take it every day?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi girlies!

Just a quick one. I have been using Robitussin Cough syrup for the first time this month, and I have also been upping the water intake, plus taking evening primrose tablets and drinking Raspberry leaf tea. Also I have been having a grapefruit for breakfast. The cough syrup is supposed to thin cm and all the the others are supposed to improve and/or increase cm.

Thought it was worth a go!

Will be back in on in a while, hope your all ok,

Liz
x[br]: 31/08/06, 11:30Hi Jane,

you are supposed to take it for a few days leading up to and through ov time. I will try and find the site that I got the info from.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Liz

Thanks for the info. How much cough syrup are you taking? Do you have it every day? I read that evening Promrose Oil should only be taken up to ovulation and not afterwards, not sure if this is correct though.

Sounds like you are doing loads of good thing, good luck  

Jane x[br]: 31/08/06, 11:33Liz, just noticed your other post about when to take it - thanks! Am definitely going to try this - thanks xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Here we go -

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html

That site tells you when to take it & doses etc.

Yes I'm only taking evening primrose up until ovulation. I had ever really thought about the possibility of having a 'hostile environment' before, but a couple of weeks ago I was thinking through the fact that IUI worked 1st time for us, so there is obviously no problem when the  is in the right place, and then the more I read up about cm I realised that mine is very thick - I had just thought that how it was meant to be , or to be honest I hadn't really thought about it at all! So I'm trying everything this month to improve it & see what happens.

Liz

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have worried about this in the past too, but who knows what normal cm is supposed to be like as we only know about our own (the things we discuss on here!). Anyway I think your right to try everything and I am definitely going to get some of this cough syrup.

Thanks so much for this info. Good luck to you I really hope it works  [br]: 31/08/06, 11:47Thats it my mind is well and truly made up - that site says that if you are taking clomid it can cause hostile mucus in 30% or more of women using it! I didn't know that. Blimey you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I know!

Just when you think you have read everything about IF, you find something else out!

   that it works for us!!

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, one last question.....promise.....where did you buy it and does it matter if you get the one for dry or chesty coughs?  Sorry that was 2 questions.

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies hope u are all ok today?

To be honest i cant be bothered with personals today but u all sound like u have gone mad - especially emilycaitlin lol Do u think she is happy to be off work?!!!  

Im still waiting on my car being repaired so it means i cant start my placement yet! I have emailed the tutor lady and she said even if i dont get my hours in then its ok coz the open uni will send back just the hours sheet to carry on and finish my placement so its nothing to worry about! Just means i will need to work into october now but i dont mind!

*Sailaice* - i still dont really know where to start with seeing if i can get one lot of tx free on the NHS - i have wrote to the MP and he wrote to the hospital who still say that i have to be over 36 yrs old in this area to get a free tx. So i dont know where to turn now?

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Jane,

I ordered mine from an on line chemist -
www.expresschemist.co.uk

I found this info on another site -

What kind of Robitussin is used to improve cervical mucus?

One should buy the plain kind with no letters after it. The only active ingredient is guaifenesin, and it contains 100 mg per teaspoon. It is very important to avoid the versions that contain decongestants as those may dry up cervical mucus.

So basically its the one for chesty coughs.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just ordered some! 3 bottles   so will try that next month plus preseed plus selenium, clearblue preconception pills and am getting DH some wellman from Holland and Barratts!

Kate can't you try a different hospital? or apply for a loan to get you through it? How much have you got saved <---that's cheeky  how far off are you savingwise?

HOLY @*&£ just noticed I bought the normal one not the one for chesty coughs!! [br]: 31/08/06, 12:50ommmmmgggggggg heeeelpppppppppppp     what do i do


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey sailaice 

There is no way we can get a loan as we wont be given one - yes bad credit history already - ooooppppsss! There are no hospitals near that we could get free tx so looks like having to pay! As for what we have saved - we did have some saved up BUT hubby needed a car as we were struggling with one car so we used the savings to buy his car - still now it means we can both work overtime to save for tx! As now we wont start till this time next yr anyway.

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kate, yep we all went mad ages ago     emily does sound very happy to be off work!  What a shame you cant start your placement because of the car - that man has no idea the trouble he has caused you.  At least you sound like you are taking it all in your stride    Its so not fair that you cant get any NHS treatment, it really is a postcode lottery.  We were told that we could use the NHS but it was a 3 year waiting list and as I'm already 35, I really didn't want to wait that long.  I really hope you mange to sort it out.

Liz, thanks for the link, have just placed my order!!  I like that site bought some OPK's and HPT's too!!

Sailaice - just saw your post, you have been shopping for cough medicine too, Liz, you have started something here!!

Right better get some work done!!

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya janie 

I know that mean old man who hit my car! Nevermind!! I am quite calm about it coz i dont see the point in worrying about it or i will have a breakdown i think!! lol

I wish we had free tx here - i know im younger but i wouldnt mind waiting 3 yrs on a list if it meant i got free tx!!

Dont work too hard - i dont intend too!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It is just so unfair that you are not entitled to free treatment.  Its seems pretty outrageous to me that they wont treat you because you are not over 36.  As you say, you wouldn't mind waiting on a list if you new at the end of it you could get some treatment.  makes me very mad


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HELLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP it is it the chest cough one i should of got or the normal...i'll need to email them!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It makes me mad too but what can i do about it?!!

I pay my taxes and hold down 2 jobs - i even work for the damn NHS!!!

Awww i just had an email from my aunty who lives in spain - and she finally had a note from the post office saying there was a parcel there for her - i sent it in december 2005!!! lol So she has only just got it!! 9 months!! lol Apparently it got thrown out by the cleaner in the block of flats as she thought it was junk mail! Charming!! So god knows how it ended back up at the post office!! But at least it sloves that mystery!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, its the chesty cough one, but not the one with decongestant in it.


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I stumbled here by mistake but I wanted to tell you to be very very careful with the cough medicine, some ingredients in cough mixture are associated with cleft palatte in babies, it depends on the cough mixture. 

The one that thins the cervical mucus only contains guaifensin. there are lots of posts on the web if you google this.

Good luck
S


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you Sindybelle,

Ok girls, I will try and find out as much as possible on the subject to make sure we are taking the safest cough medicine. I'll let you know what I find out.

Liz
x[br]: 31/08/06, 17:35Right, this is what I have found so far. Its a good idea to read this link if you are going to take Robitussin.

http://www.geocities.com/heartland/meadows/2879/robitussin_birth_defects.html

It says that a recent study has shown that another ingredient in Robitussin, Dextromethorphan, causessevere birth defects in chicken embryos. I have looked through the ingredients on my bottle (Robitussin chesty cough medicine) and this Dextromethorphan is not listed, but it is listed in the Robitussin for dry coughs ingredients.

I have also found this link which says Guaiphenesin (the main ingredient in Robitussin Chesty cough medicine) has no apparent link to birth defects.

http://www.webmd.com/content/Article/88/99735.htm?pagenumber=7

I think its has to be an individual choice to whether you chose to use this product. I have decided to carry on this month and see how it goes. I will keep looking for info when I get a chance.

Hope your all ok.

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Can i please have some of what emilycaitlin has got!! lol​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Me too!!!

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll have a bit too!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

can I jump in here for a few minutes as I normally hang around on the clomid girls thread (although I do lurk on here sometimes)

I saw you were discussing cough mixture. Anything with GUAIFENESIN in it is fine as this thins mucus - chest mucus, cervical mucus, any mucus! It is usually sold in cough mixtures for chesty coughs. Other cough mixtures (eg. for tickly coughs, or anything with decongestant in) will contain stuff that will actually DRY UP your cervical mucus so you have to read the ingredients list very closely! That Dextromethorphan is used as a decongestant I think. Robitussin is a brand name and there are several different varieties for chesty cough, dry cough, tickly cough etc, that's why there are different ingredients in each one.

I bought some mixture in Boots - but not Robitussin as that's a bit pricey. Just ask for a cough med for chesty coughs without decongestant. I got Boots own-brand stuff which was the cheapest. I took the dose as on the bottle (2 spoons 3 or 4 times a day) - from day 1 until day 20, just cos I thought the effect would take a few days to get from my stomach to my cervix 

be warned the chemist will ask you questions like have you seen a doctor, is the medicine for you, how long have you had your cough, etc - I lied and said it was for my grandad who'd had a chesty cough for a few days 

Minxy did a very helpful post about CM and how to improve it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Tilda xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Huge thanks to Liz and Tikda for all of the info on the cough syrup    willread through all of this tomorrow.

Better get to bed now, its late.  Have got my second tracking scan in the morning - hope the follicles have grown


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

So which are we sticking with? Robuwhatsitsname or guafinaesin? <----can't spell either!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Girls, you can have some of what I'm on, but it'll cost you!!!!!!  
(I'll be back to normal when I go back on nights next week!)

Sailaice - I think robitussin has got guafinesin in, but we can get any chesty cough syrup with it in.  (I think ....... )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

yes but i want the perfect one   

I am sooooo glad it's friday i am off all next week!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning!

I'm sticking with the Guaiphenesin this month Sailaice. I had a positive OPK this morning, so so far my timing has been spot on & am glad its the weekend as DH is around (and he wont know whats hit him!)

Glad you have a week off - relax a little!

How are your follies Jane?   

How are you today Emily? Could you let me have the link to that similes site again please! 

I'm going to do a boot fair tomorrow, pity that the weather looks   So i'll see how it goes. Its great though, the farm where it is on is almost opposite my house & the boot fair starts at 2pm - no no early mornings! Couldn't be easier!

So today is going to be spent sorting out the loft cupboards - wow there is so much stuff (or do I mean sh**t?) in there!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Guaiphenesin?? I thought you were using Robitussin??


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Guaiphenesin is the active ingredient in Robitussin.

I was taking Robitussin, but I just ran out so I'm taking a Boots own brand now, but the active ingredient is still Guaiphenesin & the rest of the ingredients are the same.

I hope that makes sense!

Liz
x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

back again

Sailaice - Robitussin is just the manufacturer's name for their cough syrup. Same as Benylin, Veno's, Tixylix etc. These all tend to be a bit more expensive than the chemists' "own brand" stuff (Boots, Superdrug etc).

As long as you get one that has guaifenesin/guaiphenesin in it, and no decongestant, it doesn't matter what the name on the bottle is. Just go for a cheap one because the bottles aren't that big and you'll get through one in a few days!

Tilda xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm off to boots in the morning! Hopefully we'll all be  soon!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello everyone. 

Just got back from the scan,  I now have four follicles, 15mm, 14mm, 12mm and 9mm.  had a blood test to check oestrogen levels and have been given some opk's for over the weekend.  I have to have another scan on Monday, but from the size of my follies they reckon I could ovulate sometime between Sunday and Tuesday.  DH now feels under more pressure than ever.  We have been told to have BMS every day if possible or every other day.

Tilda, Liz and Sailaice - at least none of us will have a cough now!!!

Liz, glad you got a positive on the OPK    

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afternoon

Good luck with the BMS Jane! Our poor DH's! But we have to do what we have to do!     for this month hunny! 

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great News!! for Janie and Liz!! Well done and get plenty of   in!! woo hoo!! I am off for a week now I'm so excited!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

janie77 said:


> Tilda, Liz and Sailaice - at least none of us will have a cough now!!!


  

good luck for the weekend Janie & Liz


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Luck Liz and Janie!!!  

Sailaice - have a good week off next week, I'll think about you when I'm working all my night shifts.....  
What day are you testing?  I'm going to test on Sunday, although I'm in 2 minds as to whether to test early, as I won't want to take Nytol for my nights if I am pregnant, but don't want to try and do without if there's no need to!

Liz - It's bestsmileys.com (it's not supported by fertility friends)

Hi to Tilda, Kate, LizzyB,littlelizzy, Kathryn, Emma and anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Emily & Sailaice     for testing!

I hope you all have a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, just realised, I meant to say next Sunday!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

OMG,

I have 5 cupboards in our loft, I haven't even finished clearing one off them and there is already enough to fill the car with stuff for a bootfair. I think it might be one of many!

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies how are u all?

I hope everyone has a good weekend - think of me working away!!

Well yesterday the garage fixing my car phones me and says that the painting bloke has broke his arm and my car wont be ready till next week now but they will give me a curtosy car! Great i think.....its a Ford KA - a car i said i would never be seen in!! But well i have got it now and it will do but its sooooo tiny!!! lol

We have the hospital appointment on weds to find out hubbys 2nd SA results so fingers crossed its ok - well i mean not worse than the last one!

Kate xx​


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok.

Sail- I've got EWCM this month and don't normally, but Have been taking Wellwomen vitamins, maybe that helps

Liz- Are you posh or something, I don't have cupboards in my loft only carboard boxes?

Kate- I had a Ka for a little while, I think they are sweet, but have a tony boot, my mum has the convertible one.

Emilycailtlin- I love it when you go all smilie on us.

Janie & Liz we are all due to OV this weekend, I reckon there could be a tremor with all the BMS  

Katyloulou, Lizzie and everyone else hope you are ok

Welcome to our newies 

By the way, still not smoking.

Love & dust

Liz X


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

hey Liz,

Glad your still not smoking... I know it's not easy, I gave up 3 years ago. I'm proud of you sweets!

I'm not posh! My loft room would have originally been for servants (OMG I sound posh!), but really it's a small room that we use for a study, but it has lots of cupboards in the eaves. You know I don't think I'm helping myself out here!

I'll let you know how the bootfair goes!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done little lizzy keep going hun - u can give it up 

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I cannot keep up with all the talk of cough medecine, mucus and servants in the loft!!!!!!!!!!!

You have all caught the Emily mad disease!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I think I have Caddy!  

Hi Kate, I hope work was ok for for you today.

Jane and Liz, I hope the  is going as planned! I Ovulated today, so thank goodness my Mum is away at the moment! For those who don't know, my Mum is living with us at the moment. Long story!

 everyone else, I hope your all having a good weekend. 

I decided against the boot fair as it is   here. I should really be cleaning the house but I am enjoying chilling out with a cuppa, the laptop and the radio - bliss!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello mad 2ww ladies!!! lol

I wish i had servants in my loft!!     Or any kind of servant really as hubby is useless! Although he actually done a small bit of hoovering today which is good for him!!

I am working later this evening - doing home care in my little Ford KA - i know i said i hated them BUT its sooooo lovely to drive - its just i dont like the look of them!!

Well only 3 days to go till the hospital appointment!!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls, just a quickie as am just about to go out.

Liz, glad you chilling out, sounds like a better plan than getting wet at the boot fair.      to you, hope the BNS is going to plan.

Caddy - how are you doing?  Yes, I think we all have gone a bit mad, its difficult to keep up on here lately!!

Littlelizzy - WELL DONE with quitting smoking - keep it up - you can do it!!!  Good luck to you also with the BMS    

Kate - Glad its going well with the Ka and you have got used to driving it.  Dont work too hard this afternoon and buckets of luck to you for your hospital appointment.  Hope DH's SA results have improved   

Sailaice - have a lovely week off work.  When are you due for testing?    

kathryn, Emily and LizzyB, Lizzie and anyone I've forgotten - hope you are all ok.

I got a positive OPK today and its the darkest line I have ever seen on one of these tests so am feeling pretty positive.  Have to go back to the clinic in the morning for another scan, so we'll be able to see if my eggies have popped out or not by then!!

Good luck and    to everyone.

Jane xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Sorry no chance to PM this morning.

Hope you are all ok, Janie just noticed your post, great news on the OPK result.

Well no AF yet for me but all the signs are there, apart from one - no sore (.)(.).
I am sure I have read before that a Lap & dye can alter your cycle for the month you have it done, is this correct?

Got to go to work now, very busy week as covering for a colleague who is on holiday.

Will catch up tonight.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Caddy said:


> You have all caught the Emily mad disease!


  

How are you all today? I had a shift from hell yesterday, and went to the illuminations on Saturday, which took 2 hours to get through!!!! I'm off today though!! Start nights again tomorrow 

AF is due on Sunday, have had really sore boobs since the positive opk, but trying not to read too much into it, because I always do, and then it just set's me up for a big fall.

Sailaice - Have you tested?

littlelizzy - Just for you .....
















Hope everyone is ok. Can't you tell Sailaice is off this week, she musn't have surfaced from that bed yet!!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Maybe Sailaice is still asleep!?

Hi Emily!   for testing on Sunday, doesn't 2ww just drive you insane? I feel like that already and I have a couple of weeks to go yet!

Kathryn, when is your af due? Will you test if it doesn't arrive soon?

Jane how was your scan? Have the follies popped? Good luck with !!

Hello Kate, I glad your getting used to your KA, you might what to buy one next!

Hi Liz, Lizzy B, Caddy and everyone else.

News from the servants room - all is ok here. I have been sleeping really badly, so I am in one of those moods . We have workmen in and really don't like having work done on the house - it drives me nuts! They are painting the outside of the house, and are doing all the paintwork in the hall (you know what Victorian staircases are like!), so it will be worth it when its done. Good news on another front though, Mum has had an offer excepted on another house, but I'm not holding my breath as the chain fell apart last time, after she held on for 5 months. It would be great to get the house back to ourselves! We are off to the States next week - are you going to miss me?!! We are going to Denver for 5 days for business and the we have tagged on a week in San Francisco as a holiday! Hurrah! Anyway I am rabbling now. I have to go as I have a piano lesson to get to & I haven't practiced at all during the summer break, I don't think my teacher will be too pleased with me 

Cheerio for now,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hope you are all OK.

My scan this morning showed that the dominant follicle had popped, but the others on the right side were still there.  Had to have another blood test and they said they would call me this afternoon to let me know if I have to go back in tomorrow for another scan....no call as yet though.  Got another positive on the OPK.

Liz, sorry to hear that you haven't been sleeping well.  But good news about your trip to the states - San Fransisco is FAB!!  Hope everything works out for your Mum and the new house.  Totally understand what you mean about having work done at home - its a pain isn't it?

Emily, good luck for testing on Sunday     , got everything crossed for you.

Sailaice - are you still in bed??   - it's quite on here without you.

Kathryn - am sending you lots of    .  Have you decided when to test?  

Big Hello to Kate, Caddy, Littlelizzie, LizzyB, Tilda and everyone else. 

      
    

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am here!!!!     I was up at the crack of dawn thank you vry much lol I have been to ikea, yankee candle shop, book store all over!

Congratulations to the lucky ovulators!!! woohoo we need so  ladies!! I tested this morning and got a bfn   but never mind I have also had cramps today so the   can't be far away!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry about your bfn sailaice .  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it just didn't pick it up and AF doesn't arrive.  xxxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

for Sailaice - sorry about the BFN hun.

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies!! 

I didnt get chance to get on yesterday as working then visiting a friend.

*janie* - well done with the positive OPK - Did the hospital ring back about the results?

*kathryn* - i dont know about the lap and dye thing hun - try another board i guess.

*emilycaitlin* - dont work too hard - u are always working!!

*magpie* - i hope you have a lovely holiday - where are all our plane tickets?!!! Im sorry the workmen are being a pain!!

*Sailaice* - u have been a busy little bee!! Hope u r ok?

As for me - STILL have not got my car back - hopefully today! Also new washing machine gets delivered today!! yippeeee!!

Off to the hospital tomorrow finally for the second lot of SA results!

Also am feeling rubbish - bloke (22) who we know down the pub has been with this woman (40?) for about 2/3 months? And low and behold (which i guessed) she is preggers!!! He thought she was on the pill so didnt bother using anything!!! I think she has like about 6 kids already!!!! Sorry rant over now......going to go sulk     

Kate xxxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

Good to hear from you Kate, you were up early!!!  I've no time for personals I'm afraid, as on nights tonight, so need to get organised for them.  Hope everyone's ok xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Blimey Kate - you were up and about very early this morning.  Hope you get your car back today.  Lots of luck for the appointment tomorrow, let us know how you get one.  Don't blame you being fed up about that couple in your pub, its just not fair that some people can get pregnant without even trying.  Hope you are ok  

Emily - poor you back on nights, you seem to do a lot of night shifts these days.  Not long now until Sunday    

Sailaice - so sorry about the BFN  .  Hope you are feeling ok  

Kathryn - how are you?  I had a lap & dye, it didn't alter my cycle at all, but I guess everyone is different.  Am sending you lots of    

Liz - how are you and your servants today??     Hope the workmen are nearly finished.  My cough syrup arrived this morning, but will wait until next cycle now until giving it a go.

Littlelizzie - hows it going with not smoking - hope your coping.    

Caddy - how are you?

Hi to everyone else too.

My news is that that the clinic called yesterday and said that my bloods showed a massive surge and this was a sure sign of ovulation.  They said I don't need to go back this month and that I should call them at the end of the 2ww and let them know if there has been any good news.  If its a BFN, then I need to go in to see the consultant to decide on the next steps and Plan B, which is probably IUI.  If this cycle is another BFN, then we are going to have a little break from it all until after our holiday in October.

Anyway, better get some work done.

Lots of luck to everyone   

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin and jane 

I know my hubby left for work at 4am and i couldnt get back to sleep so i came on here instead!! lol

Jane thats great news about the ovulating - lets hope u get the BFP before they have to do anything else!

Im getting a little nervous about tomorrow and i dont know why - just thinking the results will be worse than the first lot!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Janie - I've posted you on the clomid board.

Kate - Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Night Night, I'm off to get some sleep xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Going to work at 4am - what on earth does he do that makes him have to leave at such an early hour  You will be exhausted later if you have been up since then.  You will have to have a little snooze.  Not supposed that your a little nervous abut the appointment - its only natural.  Will be thinking of you xx

Night Night Emily xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jane     for this month! All sounds positive so far!

Fingers crossed for your tests results Kate.

I hope your week off is going well Sailaice.

Hello everyone else.

The servants room is hot again as it is right at the top of the house, so I am going to pop off and clean the bathrooms as it is cooler down there. All fine here.
I am feeling really hormonal today, almost AF ish. Weird as I only ovulated at the weekend. So I'm hoping that this is a good omen. Lets hope we get lots of   's this month!

Oh also I have a smart new haircut - a funky bob.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

The funky bob's must be catching - emily had one last week!!

Liz, sorry your feeling a bit hormonal - I was like that last week - I cried watching X Factor - how sad is that!!!!  DH thinks I have well and truly lost the plot!!

Sailaice - am so jealous, I need a week off work, just to catch up on everything that needs doing at home.  Liz, can I borrow your servants to help me catch up with my housework?

Yes we need some   So sending             

to everyone!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Howdy, folks!

Just seen that my friend on the endo thread has got a surprise BFP after coming off the Clomid. Mental! So pleased as she has been trying for a long time and has had a lot of pain.

Kate - as for the old trout down the pub, these are the people that  really annoy me. And the people who are heavily pregnant with a *** hanging out of their mouths. It just seems so unfair. 

Sailace - sorry about the BFN.  Hope you Ok.

Jane - good news re ovulation. Good luck for this month.

Liz - hope you enjoy your trip to the States. Don't know what security is like now on US flights. Hope you don't get strip searched!!!!!  They might find a servant hiding in your handbag!! 

Emily - hope you not working too hard on those night shifts. I don't envy you.

Kathryn - I see you are 16dpo. Have you tested? Hoping for some good news for you.  

Hope everyone else ok today!

Love Caddy x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been about much.

Just a quicky to say sorry Sail you got a   lets hope you just tested a little too soon, hope you are enjoying your time off.

Hope everyone else is well, promise to catch up properly soon.

I'm still not smoking now and its 1 whole week, thanks for all your support.

Love Liz X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello!!! Yay i have my car back!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although still had to pay the £150 excess!!

*Jane* - my hubby is a policeman and had to leave early today to get to the station for 4.30am and then over to another station for 6am!!

Emilycaitlin, littlelizzy, emma.b, magpie, sailaice, caddy, kathryn and sorry if i have missed anyone - thanks for the wishes for tomorrow - i will definitly post and let u all know the results! Good or bad!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Woo hoo Kate, am so glad you have your car back  .  Just noticed that man City are playing Reading on Monday night  .  My hubby is an ex-policeman.

Well done Liz with the smoking - keep up the good work.

Hi to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah thats right jane - at home at Reading to Man city!! Reading need to win!!! lol

Did your hubby enjoy being a policeman or not? Hubby enjoys the job but the shifts can be sooooo long!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - he said it was a lot different when he was in the job - have you seen the TV series Life on Mars?  He always says it was just like that in his day (that makes him sound so old, he's 46).  I know he hated the shifts - particularly nights.  I guess you will have shifts too though being a nurse?

Are you going to the match on Monday?  I think it might be on TV.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Liz - Do you like your bob?  It's really easy to style isn't it?

Hope you are all having a good sleep, sweet dreams zzzzzzzz


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning,

Hi Emily (my bob buddie!) Yeah I'm pleased with the cut, it didn't even look to bad when I got out of bed this morning. I'm going to experiment with it, it's flicky/curly right now but I will try it straight after the next wash. Are you on nights again tonight?

Kate, I hope it's good news on the results front.   Glad you have your car back sweetie.

   a little celebratory dance for Liz not smoking!

Hi Jane. The worrying thing is I have been known to cry at X factor even when I'm not hormonal! This is more  than  hormonal. Poor DH and Mum have had the wrath of me over the last couple of days. I'm still getting an af type feeling in the tum - weird! I hope your BMS is going to plan.   for this month!

Hi Caddy, Kathryn & Sailaice and anyone else I have missed?

Well me and my new bob are off to Ikea today. I am styling a photo shoot in a couple of weeks so I'm off buying props. It's great to buy stuff with other peoples money! I hope you all have a good day is gonna be a hot one!

Will pop back later,

Liz
x

[br]: 6/09/06, 09:18Blimey it's quiet! Where is everyone?..........

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Liz, glad I'm not the only saddo to cry at X Factor   . Wonder why you are feeling so hormonal with af symptoms so early on - maybe its a sign?    .  Have fun at Ikea.

Littlelizzie  .  So sorry about the BFN.  You are doing so well with the smoking, you should be very proud of yourself.

Kate - will be thinking about you today - sending lots of     for the results, I hope its good news

Sailaice - are yous till busy with all your DIY  We miss you!!

Emily - hope you didn't have too much of a busy shift last night - I guess you are fast asleep now.  Hope you are ok, not long now till Sunday   

Hi to Kathryn, Caddy, LizzyB and everyone else.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

arrived today, glad I'm off work because I'm in pieces. Will post some personals later tonight, sorry to be all me me me.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sailaice. So sorry that your af turned up - thinking of you sweetie.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

sailaice honey....  Am sorry AF came - am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!
It's ages since I've logged on. DH much better now thanks, still not able to dive but that's good as he hasn't had to go away this week.

Sailace- So sorry that Af has arrived. We are all here for you 

Kate- Good luck with the  ! Hope it's good news. Glad you have got your car back at last.

Littlelizzy- Well done for giving up smoking!

Emilycaitlin- Hope the night shifts aren't too busy.

Hi to everyone else. 
Love Emma x x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Sailace - what a s**t that old witch is. So sorry, chick.   It is just so hugely depressing month after month, but you will get there.

Ha! Having said that I was a right doom and gloom last night. DH had been away and so no BMS and then last night was too tired as was back really late. I was in a mood thinking have we completely missed this month totally and it may be our best chance (post lap n' all). God knows. Bought some OPKs today, but probably too late. Feel very miffed. 

Kate - hope you get some good news re those spermies today! Fingers crossed for you.   

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a good day!! Gorgeous weather here! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

*Jane* - yeah i did watch life on mars i quite enjoyed that! Yeah i have to do shifts too but not as long as hubbys are! Im not going to the game on monday coz all the tickets are always sold out! It is in TV though which is good!! Come on u Royals!!! lol

*emilycaitlin* - hope work is going ok for u?

*magpie* - i love the X factor as well! Although think the auditions are the best bit!! lol Where do they find these ppl?!!

*sailaice* - sorry that the witch got the better of u - thanks for the txt earlier - i was worried about u 

*emma* - glad that your DH is ok now and that u have got some time with him 

*Caddy* - Sorry u r feeling miffed off about the BMS - keep trying hun - dont ever give up xx

Well as for me........

We saw one of the doctors and she went through our notes etc - hubbys second SA results were a lot better than last time so quite pleased with this! She wants me to have another scan to check my tubes etc and another blood test to check my FSH level and if im still ovulating and said after that maybe try me on clomid for 6 months. If this doesnt work then it will be IUI. I guess im pleased that we wont have to pay a fortune for ICSI now but what if the clomid and IUI doesnt work? I guess i just see what happens.

So thank you ladies your positive vibes must have helped!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate, that's great news about your DH's . You are in the same position I was in a few months ago. We thought we would have to have IVF due to low sperm count but as it improved so much they did more tests on me. Follicle tracking showed I ov but progesterone level was low. I think all the stress of thinking you can't have kids had affected my hormones. I'm on my second month of clomid . If it doesn't work it's IUI next. At least if you do end up having to have IUI it is much cheaper than ICSI.
Really pleased for you.
Love Emma x

Hi Caddy- I am in same boat as you this month. DH was away for a week then the weekend he was home he got beaten up so BMS was out of the window! He went away again last week, so we have only had sex once this month on day 18!!! Not holding out much hope. I can understand your frustration. I'm really annoyed we have wasted a clomid month. Hope we both have better luck next month.
Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate - That's brilliant news!!!  

Sailaice - Sorry hun .  You can get on with next cycle now at least, a whole fresh start.  Pm me xx

Sorry I've no time for any more personals, hi to janie, Liz, littlelizzy, Kathryn, Lizzy B, emma, caddy and everyone else,

Sleep well!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - thats fantastic news about your hubby's  .  Have they told you when you will have to have your scan and blood tests done?  Hope you don't have to wait too long, then you can give Clomid a try.  It all sounds really positive and am really pleased for you.

Hope everyone else is OK - will catch up properly later when I get to work.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies 

*emma* - you are right hun that if clomid doesnt work then IUI will be a lot cheaper than ICSI but i have no idea what is involved with IUI and its success rates!! Im now worrying about what my FSH levels will be as i dont understand them either!! lol

*jane* - my scan will be done on the 19th september so only a week or so! Blood test will probably be next thursday!

Its so quiet on here today!!

Hope everyone is ok?

Im off in a min to do some portfolio work as got to have my evidence typed up by monday!!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kate,

I'm hoping that the clomid works first time for you, but if it doesn't I have had IUI, and it worked for me - BFP - after 7 years of ttc with no success. So you will get there one way or another I'm sure.

Morning everyone else, I will pop back on later. I am off to mow the garden/paddock so that its all done before we go away.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate, try not to worry about your FSH (easier said than done I know).  Mine was really high in April, and they said it was too high even to have IVF, I was told that it can fluctuate though and have used supplements, diet and reflexology to get it down and this month it was 8.3, which is the lowest its ever been.  Its good that you don't have to wait long for your scan and blood tests.

Liz - good idea to get on top of the garden jobs before you go away.

Jane xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good its been quiet on here lately, must be because Sail is not at work 

Janie- I didn't have a BFN, well not yet  I was saying sorry to Sail for her BFN, hope you are well anyway and have been getting loads of BMS lately, I think me and you are on the same cycle days and we both have short cycles, here is to a double BFP for us 

Liz- I hope it hasn't taken you too long to mow your paddock! God you really are posh and doing photo shots, get you girl!

Kate- sooooo pleased at DH SA results, you must be over the moon, good luck on Clomid, have you had it before?

EmilyCaitlin- I expect you are asleep right now, but don't work too hard, when do you finish your nights?

Emma- sorry your DH is away at the crucial time, but you never know CD18 may have been ok, glad to hear he is feeling a bit better. Any news from the Police yet?

Caddy- I know what you mean about being in the mood when they aren't, in my experience, if I want it he doesn't and vis versa. Oh and don't worry about missing your opportunity after the LAP, I have read that you have a good six months after that you are at your prime 

Sail- Sorry the witch turned up, from your messages I think you had high hopes this month, give it a few days and you will feel better, promise 

I saw my best friends baby yesterday and he seems to have grown so much in a week! He is now smiling and really cute, he is 3 months now. I feed him and gavehim lots of cuddles, had to fight off the tears. I just want one  I'm still not smoking and have been really good, I've been working from home today, have done all the work I needed to and now time to relax.

Hi to everyone else and take care

Liz


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - sorry about saying that about the BFN when you haven't even had one - I am totally loosing it these days - its got to be the   pills.  Sorry  

What cd day are you on??


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't worry this TTC business makes us all a bit mad  

I'm CD17


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

exactly the same day as me then.....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  I was a good girl and got another lot of evidence wrote up - i have one more piece to write and i think im there!!

*liz* - thanks for the reassurance about IUI - if and when the time comes that i need it then its good to know it could work!

*Jane* - thanks for the FSH info - (and im supposed to be the trainee nurse!!) I dont know what it has been before as they said there has never been a problem. Oh btw - hubby saw your piccie there and thought u were supernanny off channel 4!! Sorry!! lol I said to him that u are way prettier than supernanny!! (Also my hubby has a crush on supernanny so thats a good thing being said that u look like her!!)

*littlelizzy* - hi hun. Ive never had clomid before so a little worried if i do have to have it!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi mental cases!

Got some   last night, finally! First time after lap and felt fine, which is good. Did an OPk yesterday and not quite positive, but the one today is, so maybe we did not miss it. Having said that I have had millions of positive OPKs in the past and no BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DH not even left work yet, but I will still pounce when he gets through the door. Poor thing!

Kate - sent you a pm. So pleased re your good news. Fsh should be under 10, if poss. At least you have got things moving now. 

Sailace - hope you are ok.  

Thanks for your fellow BMS angst wise words, littlelizzy and Emma. I hate getting like that and it probably does you no good at all, but I can't help it sometimes. I feel like the clock is ticking away and it makes me panic. Oh listen to me, I am off again! 

Good luck to everyone this month!!!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya caddy 

Thanks loads for the PM will reply when hubby isnt looking over my shoulder!! ha ha!!

Lol at getting jiggy with hubby last nite! I need some loving from my DH although he is in the bath right now so mite take advantage...

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning ladies

Am so glad its Friday am feeling totally exhausted this week!!

Kate - loads of people on here said that I look like suppernanny!!  I didn't even know who she was until last week when I watched it for the first time, DH thinks its hilarious that everyone thinks I look like her  .  well done for getting your work done and hope you manage to get the last bit done.  Caddy is right about the FSH they do like it to be under 10 - mine was 13.7 in April but its now down to 8.3, so don't panic if its a little high as there are things that can help to get it down to a good level again.  I am on my second month of Clomid and I was worried about taking it too, but honestly it hasn't been as bad as I expected.

Caddy - you made me laugh about pouncing on DH as soon as he gets in from work.  Glad you got some BMS and that you haven't missed the boat this month.  Good news about the OPK too - good luck   

Hi to Littlelizzy, Liz, Sailaice, emily, emma and anyone I've missed - hope you are all ok.

Jane xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies 

*Jane* - i have never thought u to look like supernanny till hubby mentioned it!! lol I love her programmes 

Im all clued up on FSH levels now - thankyou ladies!

Hope everyone else is ok? Very quiet on here?

Any plans for the weekend ladies?

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No plans for me - I just want to sleep for the whole weekend!!!  I don't think I have ever felt this tired in my life.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67475.0


----------

